# Older FA's looking for older BBW's



## CPProp (Jan 22, 2010)

The calling all youngsters post has lead me to wonder if there is a similar problem with those who are 3 score years. Im a few years short of that, but I find the opportunities to meet female BBW or SSBBW of a similar age or perhaps up to 10 years younger very limited. As it seems at that sort of age most of the women Ive come across seem to think that to attract guys they need to be thin and are on constant diets, they seem to have completely ignored the fact that there are older FAs about. 

Take my mother for example when she died, a couple of years back, she was 77 and still dieting to, in here eyes, be attractive. No amount of discussion would convince her other wise. Although I have to admire her tenacity. 

So I suppose my questions is really are there any older BBW, SSBBWs left out there who are still proud of who or what they are. 

Apologies if this has come up before, but Ive not located one and would welcome any such link.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 22, 2010)

CPProp said:


> The calling all youngsters post has lead me to wonder if there is a similar problem with those who are 3 score years. I’m a few years short of that, but I find the opportunities to meet female BBW or SSBBW of a similar age or perhaps up to 10 years younger very limited. As it seems at that sort of age most of the women I’ve come across seem to think that to attract guys they need to be thin and are on constant diets, they seem to have completely ignored the fact that there are older FA’s about.
> 
> Take my mother for example when she died, a couple of years back, she was 77 and still dieting to, in here eyes, be attractive. No amount of discussion would convince her other wise. Although I have to admire her tenacity.
> 
> ...


Hmmm 'a few' being more than 2, presumably... the Nedster is seriously pushing the Big... erm... never mind...:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## fasub (Jan 23, 2010)

Old as dirt here, loving it all more than ever


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 23, 2010)

well at nearly 44 years of age,I am feeling decidedly middle aged,and I have ages of middle too lol


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Hmmm 'a few' being more than 2, presumably... the Nedster is seriously pushing the Big... erm... never mind...:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:



Well sort of  yes getting close to 2 yrs away  tend to round up, its more fun than down  figuratively speaking. When you get to the "big erm" in the UK you get a free bus pass, which is fine if you dont drive Id rather have free road tax.  Thinks  is this transportational discrimination. Sorry I digress.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yup there are, me included.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

fasub said:


> Old as dirt here, loving it all more than ever




I would be to if it werent for circumstances way beyond my control - Thats yw bywyd.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> well at nearly 44 years of age,I am feeling decidedly middle aged,and I have ages of middle too lol




The ages of middle sounds spot on  your actual age could be perceived as 4 yrs into cradle snatching LOL - yes Im rounding up again. Im not really that comfortable with the you have a lovely daughter/daughter in law bit.Ive just had a light bulb moment, if I dont give two F±*!s about what people might think of me escorting a beautiful BBW / SSBBW, why should I consider what they think about cradle snatching. I think we are in the same country - So what you doing early March :blush: ?????.


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 23, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> Yup there are, me included.



I know there are up to a certian age, but honestly would you consider or be comfortable with been seen out with / having a relationship with some one about 13 yrs your senior?


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 23, 2010)

I like both younger and older guys,if they have the right attitude they will float my boatone at a time please lol


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I like both younger and older guys,if they have the right attitude they will float my boatone at a time please lol



Oh well thats me out of the loop Ive never chewed an at (really bad play on word) and know little about sailing  thats me scuppered :sad:.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 24, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh well thats me out of the loop Ive never chewed an at (really bad play on word) and know little about sailing  thats me scuppered :sad:.



((((((((((((((((((soft hugs))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 24, 2010)

46 here. I was just reading the young'uns thread and seriously had to restrain myself from posting, "All of you can get off my lawn!! *shakes fist*" :bounce:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 24, 2010)

50 here and yeah, do we ever stop looking? i figure when thefirst shovel of dirt falls on my coffin, i will stop looking


----------



## CPProp (Jan 24, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> ((((((((((((((((((soft hugs))))))))))))))))))))




aah - my first online hugs :blush:


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

41 and really starting to love who I am and who I am becoming. And I do enjoy an older man. :happy:


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I know there are up to a certian age, but honestly would you consider or be comfortable with been seen out with / having a relationship with some one about 13 yrs your senior?



My late husband was 25 years my senior and I completely adored him and loved to be seen with him. I was always proud of the fact that I was intelligent enough to attract and keep my husband. It really was, all good.


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 24, 2010)

steely said:


> My late husband was 25 years my senior and I completely adored him and loved to be seen with him. I was always proud of the fact that I was intelligent enough to attract and keep my husband. It really was, all good.



WOW, that is wonderful to hear.


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> WOW, that is wonderful to hear.



Thank you, dear, we were very happy together. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Jan 24, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> 50 here and yeah, do we ever stop looking? i figure when thefirst shovel of dirt falls on my coffin, i will stop looking




Within age range, - check, extremely beautiful  check , distance  curses I thought for a minute I had a full house.


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 24, 2010)

Just turned 50 this week. I still want to find a guy who likes me as I am. I am not willing to diet for any man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 24, 2010)

41 and soon to turn 42. Can I join in?


----------



## LinCanDo66 (Jan 24, 2010)

Same boat here---I'll be 44 in July. However, I still act as mature as a 16 year old :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 24, 2010)

47 here . Was married to a man 13 years older.:kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> 41 and soon to turn 42. Can I join in?



you ma'am ARE A LIAR!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> you ma'am ARE A LIAR!



LOL, oh no I am not!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, oh no I am not!!



o yus u r....o yus u r


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> o yus u r....o yus u r



Hell no....look at my profile lol. I swear it is true 
Mizz will back me up!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hell no....look at my profile lol. I swear it is true
> Mizz will back me up!



1) Mizz wasn't there when you were born. 2) Has Mizz seen your birth certificate?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> 50 here and yeah, do we ever stop looking? i figure when thefirst shovel of dirt falls on my coffin, i will stop looking



I wish I could rep you right now, but I already have. Can somebody for me?

What a wonderful way to look at things Dianna! Too true.:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2010)

Got her for you Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Got her for you Susannah



Thank you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm 43! So far I like it.  Being single aint so bad. I don't know anything else though so I'm probably not a good judge.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 25, 2010)

kathynoon said:


> Just turned 50 this week. I still want to find a guy who likes me as I am. I am not willing to diet for any man.



I feel exactly the same way,400 plus lbs and actually starting to enjoy it


----------



## CPProp (Jan 25, 2010)

Im delighted with all your responses so far - you have disproved many of my reservations / assumptions and are rekindling my hopes - Thank you all very much.


Now which one? - Blimey - if its not one problem its another. LOL


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm still around, in my mid 50's and looking for an appreciative FA.......


----------



## CPProp (Jan 25, 2010)

LurkingBBW said:


> I'm still around, in my mid 50's and looking for an appreciative FA.......



Oh my! what a exquisite "around" you have


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm 38, does that count as middle aged??


----------



## LisaBinNYC (Jan 26, 2010)

I am available as well.


----------



## Tina (Jan 26, 2010)

51 here and in a relationship with a man 7 years my junior. I like older men, too, and had a dream the other night about an older guy, don't know who he was, but he was at least 15 years my senior and I remember being very attracted to him and thinking, "he's hot!"

As they say, age is just a number. Trite but true.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hell no....look at my profile lol. I swear it is true
> Mizz will back me up!



Yeah, I'm backing ya up! You're older than dirt!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, I'm backing ya up! You're older than dirt!



SOME FRIEND you are!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 26, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> SOME FRIEND you are!



heheheehehehehehe hahahahahahhahah! She wuvs me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2010)

41 year old checking in...


And just to add since you asked in the OP.....I did make the "answering thread" to the Calling all Youngsters one a couple years back....it was titled "Calling All Geezers" and was meant tongue in cheek.

This one seems much better


----------



## CPProp (Jan 27, 2010)

Tina said:


> 51 here and in a relationship with a man 7 years my junior. I like older men, too, and had a dream the other night about an older guy, don't know who he was, but he was at least 15 years my senior and I remember being very attracted to him and thinking, "he's hot!"
> 
> As they say, age is just a number. Trite but true.



Im envious, if I dream, I dont know about it  to think I could be having a great time with you all you wonderful ladies in my dreams  and not know a thing about it . 

Oh well Just have to stick with reality


----------



## CPProp (Jan 27, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 41 year old checking in...
> 
> 
> And just to add since you asked in the OP.....I did make the "answering thread" to the Calling all Youngsters one a couple years back....it was titled "Calling All Geezers" and was meant tongue in cheek.
> ...



Thank you - can't rep you system won't let me


----------



## CPProp (Jan 27, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm 38, does that count as middle aged??



Its all relative to the way you think  at the moment Im planning to live to 120 so my middle age will be when I get to 60, but Ill still be middle aged when I get to 70 because by then Ill be planning to live to 140.You never know


----------



## calauria (Jan 28, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Its all relative to the way you think  at the moment Im planning to live to 120 so my middle age will be when I get to 60, but Ill still be middle aged when I get to 70 because by then Ill be planning to live to 140.You never know



I'm still young at heart. I'm a lot of on the goofy, bubbly side..LOL!! I'm about 18 or 19 years old


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jan 28, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh my! what a exquisite "around" you have



:blush:Awwww, thanks. Too bad you're so far away.


----------



## katherine22 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I feel exactly the same way,400 plus lbs and actually starting to enjoy it



I am the oldest woman at Dims at age 60. I am more alive and more hot than ever.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 29, 2010)

LurkingBBW said:


> :blush:Awwww, thanks. Too bad you're so far away.



....Im right hereso its must be you who are so far away LOL.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 29, 2010)

almost 43, SSBBW and proud (and still kicking.)


----------



## CPProp (Jan 29, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'm still young at heart. I'm a lot of on the goofy, bubbly side..LOL!! I'm about 18 or 19 years old



Always be young at heart and as bubbly and goofy as you like (goofy was always my favorite character). Age, I now think, is just a tag placed on one without thought or sentiment.its whats inside that really counts. . if you express whats inside through deeds words or actions thats the age you areIm sixteen at the moment waiting to kiss my first GF. if shell ever get off her mobile (cell) phone  LOL.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 29, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> almost 43, SSBBW and proud (and still kicking.)



The first part of your posttop notch. The bracketed bit Is a concerned ..in my own case, my shins have so may bumps from playing Football & Rugby theres no room for any more LOL.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2010)

CPProp said:


> The first part of your posttop notch. The bracketed bit Is a concerned ..in my own case, my shins have so may bumps from playing Football & Rugby theres no room for any more LOL.



kicking is fun! especially your loved ones, just playfully though, not to be abusive...just to be mischievous.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 31, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> kicking is fun! especially your loved ones, just playfully though, not to be abusive...just to be mischievous.



I can see that and it sounds fun  must give it a go as soon as I can locate some loved ones (or one even) LOL.


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2010)

Theresa is 42, and I'll be there in April. It doesn't matter how old I am, what matters is how young she makes me feel. It also doesn't matter how old she is, for every time we are together, the fruits of her mind, body, and spirit are as fresh and succulent as the day I first met her.


----------



## loopy (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow...you look fantastic


----------



## loopy (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow...you look fantastic


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I guess I should post here, too. 55 year old life long FA.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 20, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I know there are up to a certian age, but honestly would you consider or be comfortable with been seen out with / having a relationship with some one about 13 yrs your senior?



I hope you'll pardon me jumping in here...but "Being see out with"?? How about reveling, instead? If someone is 'older', that usually brings with it a whole lot of life experience and makes a person much more interesting and sexy in my opinion. :blush: (I'll be 48 in July)


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I hope you'll pardon me jumping in here...but "Being see out with"?? How about reveling, instead? If someone is 'older', that usually brings with it a whole lot of life experience and makes a person much more interesting and sexy in my opinion. :blush: (I'll be 48 in July)



Reveal what? that I'm a 58, 6ft widower of 3 years - doesn't all make for interesting reading ha ha and I'm sure its far from sexy. although my very dark brown - "puppy dog" eyes might be considered sexy by some LoL.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Reveal what? that I'm a 58, 6ft widower of 3 years - doesn't all make for interesting reading ha ha and I'm sure its far from sexy. although my very dark brown - "puppy dog" eyes might be considered sexy by some LoL.



reveling is not the same as revealing


----------



## CPProp (Feb 26, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> reveling is not the same as revealing



Ops very true - 100 lines "must learn to read whats written and not assume miss spelling"


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Fifty is nifty! Let's hear it for fat-old-geezer on fat-old-geezer love!


----------



## Pear320 (Mar 1, 2010)

DEFINITELY an "old-geezer" here!


----------



## pinkylou (Mar 6, 2010)

Im pushing towards 40 and looking forward to it, I'm going to have a huge birthday trifle and eat most of it myself :eat2: hehe!


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't been on this site in a very long time, but I LOVE this thread. I will be 39 this year and I'm having loads of fun! I do like older men and I am insanely attracted to a British accent. The only trouble is that I'm already happily married to a Canadian. hehe


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

lifeneedsmore said:


> I haven't been on this site in a very long time, but I LOVE this thread. I will be 39 this year and I'm having loads of fun! I do like older men and I am insanely attracted to a British accent. The only trouble is that I'm already happily married to a Canadian. hehe



Maybe he'll work on faking a British accent for you??


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Mar 6, 2010)

Let me tell you, I like his accent too. The only bad thing is that the longer he's in Texas, it's going away. He's been here with me for over 6 years now. He doesn't mind me being a flirt, though.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

lifeneedsmore said:


> Let me tell you, I like his accent too. The only bad thing is that the longer he's in Texas, it's going away. He's been here with me for over 6 years now. He doesn't mind me being a flirt, though.



Yep, TX steals accents 
(I'm from TX lol)


----------



## CPProp (Mar 6, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe he'll work on faking a British accent for you??



Yes but which British accent - Welsh, Scots, Irish or English theres a world of difference between the accents and they make up Britain  Im assuming you mean English  like wot the queen speaks LoL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Yes but which British accent - Welsh, Scots, Irish or English theres a world of difference between the accents and they make up Britain  Im assuming you mean English  like wot the queen speaks LoL



Any British accent will do for me


----------



## CPProp (Mar 6, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Any British accent will do for me



Oh......in that case I speak what is termed as BBC or Queens English, with out any regional dialect - is that good bad or indifferent.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh......in that case I speak what is termed as BBC or Queens English, with out any regional dialect - is that good bad or indifferent.



It's all good


----------



## CPProp (Mar 6, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> Im pushing towards 40 and looking forward to it, I'm going to have a huge birthday trifle and eat most of it myself :eat2: hehe!



Don't push to hard it comes and goes in a flash- believe me- I love the idea of you consuming a large trifle mostly by yourself. Wishing you a very happy birthday when ever it occurs .


----------



## CPProp (Mar 6, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> It's all good



What a refreshing change - Im usually told that Im stuck up or posh  purely on account of my accent, and nothing could be farther from the truth


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Mar 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Yes but which British accent - Welsh, Scots, Irish or English theres a world of difference between the accents and they make up Britain  Im assuming you mean English  like wot the queen speaks LoL





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Any British accent will do for me




I agree with MizzSnake. I like it all, as well. Just as long as you don't try a rhyming Cockney dialect. I'll be lost then! (Although, it would still sound extremely charming!)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> What a refreshing change - Im usually told that Im stuck up or posh  purely on account of my accent, and nothing could be farther from the truth



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
Mizz


----------



## CPProp (Mar 7, 2010)

lifeneedsmore said:


> I agree with MizzSnake. I like it all, as well. Just as long as you don't try a rhyming Cockney dialect. I'll be lost then! (Although, it would still sound extremely charming!)




That would make two of us  I can never remember the correct rhyming slang words i.e. dog an bone for phone, Barnet for hair etc and have been known to make my own up  which has caused much laughter and confusion with them LoL


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Mar 7, 2010)

CPProp said:


> That would make two of us  I can never remember the correct rhyming slang words i.e. dog an bone for phone, Barnet for hair etc and have been known to make my own up  which has caused much laughter and confusion with them LoL



You have me giggling at making up your own!


----------



## CPProp (Mar 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
> Mizz



Mizz Snakebite, are you always that free with your kisses, love kissing :blush:, sadly can count the number Ive had, in quite along time....on one finger :really sad: and that was from my sister - not quite the same LoL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 7, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Mizz Snakebite, are you always that free with your kisses, love kissing :blush:, sadly can count the number Ive had, in quite along time....on one finger :really sad: and that was from my sister - not quite the same LoL



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Mizz :batting:


----------



## CPProp (Mar 8, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
> Mizz :batting:



Love having more kisses and fluttering eyes.Grrrr...:blush:....but Huston, I think we may have a problemIm racking my brain as to how can I travel x many thousands of miles in an evening to collect  and be back for work by 08.00hrs.answers on a post card please LoL.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 8, 2010)

lifeneedsmore said:


> You have me giggling at making up your own!



Thats good.....if I can make someone laugh, giggle or smile during the day..then to me thats been a good day, even if it isn't


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Love having more kisses and fluttering eyes.Grrrr.......but Huston, I think we may have a problemIm racking my brain as to how can I travel x many thousands of miles in an evening to collect and be back for work by 08.00hrs.answers on a post card please LoL.




It's always that way . Either toooooooooooo far away or their toooooooooo young for me. I'm probably too young for you (32). BUT, :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2:,
Mizz

P.S. PM me you addy and I'll plant a kiss on a postcard for you and mail it to you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 8, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thats good.....if I can make someone laugh, giggle or smile during the day..then to me thats been a good day, even if it isn't



I'll laugh at ya all the time if ya want me too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey you two...get a room!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey you two...get a room!



hehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!  We're in a room, ya'll are just peeping toms/tomittes


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Mar 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thats good.....if I can make someone laugh, giggle or smile during the day..then to me thats been a good day, even if it isn't



I like your attitude. Also, I love seeing people flirt online. You never know, it could work between you and Mizz. My husband and I did it, and so could you!


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Im racking my brain as to how can I travel x many thousands of miles in an evening to collect  and be back for work by 08.00hrs.



Hint: You have the female visit you.





You still may be late for work, though!


----------



## CPProp (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> It's always that way . Either toooooooooooo far away or their toooooooooo young for me. I'm probably too young for you (32). BUT, :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2: :batting: :kiss2:,
> Mizz
> 
> P.S. PM me you addy and I'll plant a kiss on a postcard for you and mail it to you



Guess I may have just broken the spell by probably being toooo old for you, with you being the same age as my oldest son. Which is why I started this thread in the first place to see if there were older women out there for us older FAs or women who would be happy with an older FA. 

However, if your still up to sending me a post card, Ill Private Message you my address as soon as Ive worked out what "PM me your addy" is LOL


----------



## CPProp (Mar 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey you two...get a room!



Ive got one its 25ft square with a bed, couch and a huge telly that I have to watch through reversed binoculars and all for the princely sum of approx $800 per month (depending on to exchange rate).


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Guess I may have just broken the spell by probably being toooo old for you, with you being the same age as my oldest son. Which is why I started this thread in the first place to see if there were older women out there for us older FAs or women who would be happy with an older FA.
> 
> However, if your still up to sending me a post card, Ill Private Message you my address as soon as Ive worked out what "PM me your addy" is LOL



HAHAHA!!!!! I <3 older men . 

You click my call name, click "send private message," and send me a message .

:kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! I <3 older men .
> 
> You click my call name, click "send private message," and send me a message .
> 
> :kiss2:



P.S. <3 = "heart"  and "PM me your addy means" private message me your address 

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Mar 9, 2010)

lifeneedsmore said:


> I like your attitude. Also, I love seeing people flirt online. You never know, it could work between you and Mizz. My husband and I did it, and so could you!



You like my at he chewedI dont remember ever posting a picture of me wearing a hat that the dog had chewed LOL,. never the less thank you.as for flirting with Mizz,, I really have no current idea if Im flirting or being friendly since its over 30 years since my last flirt and perceptions may have changed LOL.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 9, 2010)

Angel said:


> Hint: You have the female visit you.
> 
> Why did I not think of that :doh:
> 
> ...



No worries - work flexi time


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried to reply to your PM, but received this: "CPProp has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."

:kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

CPProp said:


> .as for flirting with Mizz,, I really have no current idea if Im flirting or being friendly since its over 30 years since my last flirt and perceptions may have changed LOL.



Hmmmmmmmm............I say you're flirting....and I'm flirting right back :batting: :batting:

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Mizz


----------



## CPProp (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Tried to reply to your PM, but received this: "CPProp has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
> 
> :kiss2:,
> Mizz



Oh I wonder why I'll have to investigate (looking for deer stalker and magnifying glass) - when I sent the one to you it had a similar message but there was the option to send any way.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Oh I wonder why I'll have to investigate (looking for deer stalker and magnifying glass) - when I sent the one to you it had a similar message but there was the option to send any way.



You have to go to Control Panel, Click "Edit Options." On the "Messaging and Notification" section you have to have check mark "enable private messaging." Then click "save changes."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You have to go to Control Panel, Click "Edit Options." On the "Messaging and Notification" section you have to have check mark "enable private messaging." Then click "save changes."



Sent PM reply
:kiss2:


----------



## CPProp (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Sent PM reply
> :kiss2:



I have.......sorry I'm a bit slow but it cold here and typing with gloves on aint easy........especially when the only ones I have are boxing gloves.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to have someone to flirt with ,but he has found himself a girlfriend now


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

CPProp said:


> I have.......sorry I'm a bit slow but it cold here and typing with gloves on aint easy........*especially when the only ones I have are boxing gloves.*



ROFL!!!!!



bigjayne66 said:


> I used to have someone to flirt with ,but he has found himself a girlfriend now


----------



## FemFAtail (Mar 14, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Fifty is nifty! Let's hear it for fat-old-geezer on fat-old-geezer love!



You are an absolutely big, beautiful boy to me, love!:wubu: No young buck could hold a candle to you! You're "a real super daddy and you know just what to do!"


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 15, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> You are an absolutely big, beautiful boy to me, love!:wubu: No young buck could hold a candle to you! You're "a real super daddy and you know just what to do!"



And you know she wouldn't say it if it wasn't true, folks!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 22, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> You are an absolutely big, beautiful boy to me, love!:wubu: No young buck could hold a candle to you! You're "a real super daddy and you know just what to do!"



:sad:wish I had someone to say that about me, perhaps only being 6 ft and 240 lbs, 80% muscle has someting to do with it. LOL


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2010)

CPProp said:


> :sad:wish I had someone to say that about me, perhaps only being 6 ft and 240 lbs, 80% muscle has someting to do with it. LOL



(((Hugs))), don't give up hope!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm forty seeeeeeeeex. 

Will all the under 40s please get lost, youre NOT OLDER! lol.


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 23, 2010)

CPProp said:


> :sad:wish I had someone to say that about me, perhaps only being 6 ft and 240 lbs, 80% muscle has someting to do with it. LOL



Don't be so *hard *on yourself. Develop some *soft *places too that a girl can hold onto!

My man is the best of both worlds! 

"They built the Boulder Dam,
The Empire State!
And then they made my man,
And *IS HE GREAT*!

King Size Papa!
He's my King Size Papa!
He's a one in a million
Who can really keep me straight!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2010)

FemFAtail said:


> Don't be so *hard *on yourself. Develop some *soft *places too that a girl can hold onto!
> 
> My man is the best of both worlds!
> 
> ...



Sometimes a hard man is good to find I think. Depends who it is. :eat2:


----------



## CPProp (Apr 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> (((Hugs))), don't give up hope!



Thanks - I very rarely give up on anything - sometimes its a curse, some times a blessing - think its called being stubborn lol.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 23, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm forty seeeeeeeeex.
> 
> Will all the under 40s please get lost, youre NOT OLDER! lol.



Yes I can just about remember having seeeeeeeex when I was 40  lol


----------



## CPProp (Apr 23, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Sometimes a hard man is good to find I think. Depends who it is. :eat2:



In what context do you mean "a hard man" :blush: lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 24, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> 50 here and yeah, do we ever stop looking? i figure when thefirst shovel of dirt falls on my coffin, i will stop looking



50?! I never in a million years would have guessed 50, I can't believe it. You look soooo young. Well whatever your secrets are, I wanna know! 

I'm 32 so I guess I'm too young for this thread.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 28, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> 50?! I never in a million years would have guessed 50, I can't believe it. You look soooo young. Well whatever your secrets are, I wanna know!
> 
> I'm 32 so I guess I'm too young for this thread.



Your never to young for a thread - just remember you need have to respect your elders. ROFL


----------



## bigjayne66 (Apr 28, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Your never to young for a thread - just remember you need have to respect your elders. ROFL



And respect those who are bigger than yourself,or you could find yourselves sat on lmao


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 28, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Your never to young for a thread - just remember you need have to respect your elders. ROFL



Yes, sir


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 29, 2010)

I am 67 and Louise is 64. Louise has commented, "Russell I will never be able to tell when you are entering your second childhood because you have not yet left your first childhood and I suspect that you never will."


----------



## CPProp (Apr 29, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Yes, sir



No need to call me sir - I don't have a knighthood - although I could do with one - to keep me head warm in bed lol.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 29, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> And respect those who are bigger than yourself,or you could find yourselves sat on lmao



"waves hand frantically" please miss can I volunteer to be a test pilot to see if the punishment work  lol


----------



## CPProp (May 14, 2010)

Russell Williams said:


> I am 67 and Louise is 64. Louise has commented, "Russell I will never be able to tell when you are entering your second childhood because you have not yet left your first childhood and I suspect that you never will."



Now there speaks a woman who knows us men - bravo


----------

